# Erfahrung mit UHD Graphics 630 & asus boards

## pablo_supertux

Hi

normalerweise schreibe ich keine duplicate threads in Forum, vor allem, wenn ich "Portage & programming" subforum ein Thread gestartet habe, aber da ich kaum eine Antwort erhalten habe, versuche ich es hier erneut.

Mein original Thread ist https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1125352.html. Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Ich will mir einen neuen Rechner bauen und habe mir den Intel i7-3770K Prozessor + ASUS PRIME B460-PLUS angeschaut. Ich habe imme gute Erfahrungen mit Asus boards gemacht, deshalb würde ich mir das kaufen. Allerdings, bevor ich viel Geld ausgebe, will ich 100% sicher sein, dass ich Linux ohne Probleme laufen kann. Ich habe einige Posts gefunden, die auf Probleme mit dem UHD Graohics 630 deuten, allerdings sind die Threads schon ziemlich alt. Wahrscheinlich sind die Probleme längst gefixt.

Laut https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?probe=c1bcb36fc6 schreint das Maiboard gut zu funktionieren, deshalb würde ich gerne auch wissen, ob jemand schon mit dem PRIME-B460-PLUS Mainboard Erfahrung gemacht hat.

Danke

----------

## mike155

Das Mainboard kenne ich nicht - aber im Allgemeinen werden Intel-Prozessoren und Mainboards für Intel-Prozessoren sehr gut von Linux unterstützt. Ich vermute mal, dass Du da bedenkenlos zugreifen kannst. Probleme mit Intel on-chip Grafik hatte ich noch nie - und es würde mich wundern, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb laufen sollte. 

Du solltest allerdings einen aktuellen Kernel verwenden. Bei neueren Intel-Prozessoren ist für die Intel on-chip Grafik Firmware erforderlich - das wird aber schön auf der Gentoo-Intel Wiki-Seite erklärt: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel.

Was mich allerdings wundert, ist der alte IvyBridge Prozessor "Intel i7-3770K". Der wird auf diesem Mainboard bestimmt nicht laufen!   :Very Happy: 

(Kleiner Spaß - ich verstehe schon, dass Du einen "Intel i7-10700K" willst. Du hast aber oben Intel "i7-3770K" geschrieben)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du solltest allerdings einen aktuellen Kernel verwenden. Bei neueren Intel-Prozessoren ist für die Intel on-chip Grafik Firmware erforderlich - das wird aber schön auf der Gentoo-Intel Wiki-Seite erklärt: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel.
> 
> 

 

super, danke für den Hinweis.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich allerdings wundert, ist der alte IvyBridge Prozessor "Intel i7-3770K". Der wird auf diesem Mainboard bestimmt nicht laufen!  
> 
> (Kleiner Spaß - ich verstehe schon, dass Du einen "Intel i7-10700K" willst. Du hast aber oben Intel "i7-3770K" geschrieben)

 

 :Laughing:  ein klassischer PEBKAC Fehler, da habe ich beim copy & paste was verwechselt. Ja, ich will den "Intel i7-10700K", meine jetzige CPU ist "Intel i7-3770K".

----------

## kingkobe

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Das Mainboard kenne ich nicht - aber im Allgemeinen werden Intel-Prozessoren und Mainboards für Intel-Prozessoren sehr gut von Linux unterstützt. Ich vermute mal, dass Du da bedenkenlos zugreifen kannst. Probleme mit Intel on-chip Grafik hatte ich noch nie - und es würde mich wundern, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb laufen sollte. 
> 
> Du solltest allerdings einen aktuellen Kernel verwenden. Bei neueren Intel-Prozessoren ist für die Intel on-chip Grafik Firmware erforderlich - das wird aber schön auf der Gentoo-Intel Wiki-Seite erklärt: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel.
> 
> Was mich allerdings wundert, ist der alte IvyBridge Prozessor "Intel i7-3770K". Der wird auf diesem Mainboard bestimmt nicht laufen!  
> ...

 

Guter Beitrag, kann ich so zustimmen.

----------

